# April's new fish tank lol



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok new to me. I just had to have it for nostalgia. My first tank I owned was like this except bigger. This one is 2 gallons. Got it in eBay. 
There was. A slate bottom one also but costly. And I'm not that old!!! Lol. 
Mate Hagen or someone should re-create








these as nostalgia tanks?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235488,-123.185084


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

My first tanks were like that, received them from my dad who started fishkeeping in the 60's. A 33 and a couple 10's.

Brings back memories 

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never own this tanks but i have seen them at the auctions before, they are nice looking tanks. The one i have seen were small like 10g and 5g, they sure look nice and cute


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

My first tank was an angle iron like that, but 10 gallons. I think they were all that was available back then.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that takes me back to my first tank....a 15 or 20 gal with the same exact frame. I like the retro styles, hard to find in good condition tho


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I first family tank in Hong Kong, 50 years back from my childhood memory, is made from 1/2" steel angles with glass sealed to the frame with stinky putty


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is mine 










sorry for the water stain.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool I'm not alone lol. 
Well I think I got my first one in the 60s. Most
Likely a 5 or 10 gallon. I fell in love. Before that it was the old fish bowl with mollies. , gouramis , goldfish etc. no idea how they survived ...maybe they didn't very long.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Going for the retro look huh? That little 2 gallon is in pretty good shape,what are the plans for it?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've got the same tank a 5 gallon, in storage in my garage I'm thinking I've had it since the early 1970's (old aren't I). I was looking at it a couple of nights back wondering if I should reseal it. I was thinking of using it for my Killies.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

no idea..only two gallons..figured id get it just because...maybe i can put mini lobsters or shrimp in it.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> My first tank was an angle iron like that, but 10 gallons. I think they were all that was available back then.


Be careful Tom I've been telling people your 29 man


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

I have...either a 5 gallon or 10 gallon like this in storage. This post makes me want to re-seal it and do something with it.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I remember my first tank, it was given to me by my uncle. It was made of plywood with a glass front. About 30 inches wide, 18 inches tall, 12inches deep at the top, about 8 inches deep at the bottom. Just thinking now why it never fell over? LOL


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

24/7 said:


> Be careful Tom I've been telling people your 29 man


I've already tried that. Nobody believes it.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

A few of these tanks posted on Craigslist

Vintage Aquarium 7 Fish Tanks Metaframe Chrome Frame


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I made my second tank in industrial arts (metal working) back in 1961, it was a 20 gallon.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Here it is planted so far. Hv and hair grass at the back. With the fluval plant substrate .









---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235627,-123.185104


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a very similar sized tank in the proccess of being set up. I already have dwarf hair grass The plan was to cover the bottom with it entirely, but I like your idea of keeping it just in the back. What is an easy, very short plant to cover the foreground? I use flourish excel for the grass, and light it with an ordinary compact flourescent bulb.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I still have My 5 gal. chrome WITH the Metal Canopy and Back plate! I tried resealing but it wouldn't take.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No leaking on this one! But tiny. Waters all clear today.









---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235310,-123.185109


----------

